# Please return QUICK DISPLAY easter egg!!!



## Skanter123 (Feb 28, 2015)

Essential for sports!


----------



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

What was it?!


----------



## Skanter123 (Feb 28, 2015)

It’s been a while - I think Sel-play-sel-pause-sel

For me essential for watching sports - TIVO PLEASE PUT BACK!!!


----------



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

I was curious what the Easter egg did, not how to invoke it!

As needed, you could put a big SPOILER ALERT banner above your description of what it looks like!


----------



## Skanter123 (Feb 28, 2015)

TiVoEvan74 said:


> I was curious what the Easter egg did, not how to invoke it!
> 
> As needed, you could put a big SPOILER ALERT banner above your description of what it looks like!


It takes bottom banner off almost immediately when clicking 30 sec ahead. Otherwise it stays up there for a number of seconds blocking content that needs to be seen on bottom of screen. Essential for sports.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

It did more banners than that, no? I haven’t had it turned in in ages so I don’t remember. 

Without it, the banner disappears in a out 1.5 seconds and is transparent.


----------



## Skanter123 (Feb 28, 2015)

...and covers up essential scores and info when skipping 30 seconds. We used to have an essential QUICK DISPLAY where it disappeared immediately.


----------



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

Oh, it's something functional! 

That's not the standard definition of an "Easter Egg", which typically means a secret, humorous, delightful, or intriguing effect invoked by an obscure button or keyboard combination -- e.g., seeing a list of names of the developers, the game Eliza, or literal Easter eggs, etc.


----------



## Skanter123 (Feb 28, 2015)

Whatever it’s called, (You did not supply this info, only what its -not-called) Tivo PLEASE PUT BACK. Its Essential for watching sports, as the banner covers up scores while fast forwarding.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Are you saying it’s been entirely removed from both Hydra and Encore versions of the software, or from just one or the other (and which, if just one)?


----------



## Skanter123 (Feb 28, 2015)

I have Hydra (Bolt), don’t know about Encore. It has been removed from Hydra. It worked fine with previous Premier.


----------

